# need to replace positive battery connector on mahindra max28



## bartonsprings (Dec 3, 2016)

Positive batter connector is corroded and has to be replaced. There is another smaller wire going to positive terminal that has what looks like an inline fuse holder. Can anyone tell me what this is? It was connected to the main battery cable connector. Can I just replace the corroded connector as long as this other wire is also connected to the battery terminal?


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

pictures help alot, but the answer to both is 'yes'


----------



## bartonsprings (Dec 3, 2016)

bartonsprings said:


> Positive batter connector is corroded and has to be replaced. There is another smaller wire going to positive terminal that has what looks like an inline fuse holder. Can anyone tell me what this is? It was connected to the main battery cable connector. Can I just replace the corroded connector as long as this other wire is also connected to the battery terminal?


Thanks


----------



## bartonsprings (Dec 3, 2016)

Hope you're still out there Russ. My is Larry. I replaced the battery connector and everything
was fine. Well, here 3 years later I decided to clean the battery terminals and cables. Tractor 
was starting fine but after cleaning everything and reconnecting the cables the tractor won't start.
When I turn on the key to let the glow plug warm up it is making a noise it wasn't making
before. Sound kind of like a fuel pump running. When the glow plug light goes off and I turn the key to start nothing happens. I know my battery is hot and I have
good connections. Any ideas?


----------

